# Stripping bucket



## Islander (Sep 16, 2012)

Anyone have any suggestions as to where I might find the material (tubbing) to make a stripping bucket? Looks like it would be a pretty easy project with the right materials, any input would be appreciated, thx!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I made a link to one a while back, check the search function for diy stripping bucket. I still use mine every time I go out, works great.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Good luck, I tried to find that thin sidewall material with no luck. Ended up buying one.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

The bucket works.us


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/diy-stripping-bucket.35638/

There is a link on there to the bucket /trash can


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Look at my avatar I use a Walmart laundry basket bungees to my Yeti strap. It folds down to store. About $6 total


----------



## Lefeflies (Jan 13, 2017)

el9surf said:


> http://www.microskiff.com/threads/diy-stripping-bucket.35638/
> 
> There is a link on there to the bucket /trash can


They no longer sell this bucket, in looking to make one also


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Lefeflies said:


> They no longer sell this bucket, in looking to make one also


I initially took measurements of what I wanted the finished bucket to be and then just started looking for something that fit those dimensions. It might take some research on your end to find a bucket, trash can or cylinder that has the dimensions that will fit your needs


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Lefeflies said:


> They no longer sell this bucket, in looking to make one also


Amazon still sells it. Made one myself from it.

https://www.amazon.com/Rubbermaid-g...&sr=8-10&keywords=rubbermaid+trash+can+liners


----------



## jakesterolemiss (Jan 7, 2015)

What I did was get a Ryobi collapsible leaf basket from Lowe's. It has clips that will keep it in a collapsed position for transport or making longer runs. The diameter of the opening is probably 24" so it is plenty big and it always catches your fly line, even if stripping really fast (like stripping in to re-cast). 

Cut a circle of 3/4" plywood to fit snugly in the bottom and it is very stable in the wind.
When fishing solo I can still fish very well from the poling platform. 

Another advantage of this style basket over the hard bucket is that it has some give to it. If you're stripping hard and your hand hits the basket, it just bends and there is no sound transmitted to the water.

I have fished both and can without a doubt say that I prefer this one way more. Its not as sexy and it won't get you laid, but it is a lot lighter and more functional IMO.


----------



## Lefeflies (Jan 13, 2017)

jakesterolemiss said:


> What I did was get a Ryobi collapsible leaf basket from Lowe's. It has clips that will keep it in a collapsed position for transport or making longer runs. The diameter of the opening is probably 24" so it is plenty big and it always catches your fly line, even if stripping really fast (like stripping in to re-cast).
> 
> Cut a circle of 3/4" plywood to fit snugly in the bottom and it is very stable in the wind.
> When fishing solo I can still fish very well from the poling platform.
> ...


Hey man, a big redfish is always more sexy than a bucket on a boat


----------

